

Show HN: TokCloud – The easiest way to get reliable tech news everyday - anges244
http://tokcloud.com

======
anges244
The favorites/bookmarking part is something we'll implement soon enough. It is
actually based on their RSS streams but in the next update we'll add sources
that required web scraping and did not have their own personal feeds.

The short summaries come from using the Embed.ly API for now but we'll replace
it just by scraping the Open Graph or Twitter card meta tags from the pages
directly.

To keep it reliable and clean we decided not to allow users to add their own
sources but we'll keep adding new ones regularly and we'll add a form to take
suggestions.

------
leereeves
Thank you for changing the Twitter permissions. I signed up.

This has potential. How does it work? My guess: a better RSS reader. This
would be a slick design for that.

Can I add sources other than the ones you've chosen?

I like the short summaries, but where do they come from? I thought it might
just be the first paragraph, but for "Feature Friday: Accept Bitcoin With
Stripe", the summary comes from the middle of the article. Is it in fact from
RSS?

Also, I'd like to be able to mark my favorite articles, and view a list of my
favorites.

------
anges244
To be able to share news directly by pressing the tweet button. Actually it's
the basic read-write twitter access but since we implemented the front-end
tweet button I just changed the required permissions to read only.

------
anges244
Hey guys,

Would appreciate feedback about this project. The goal is to create a website
with feeds from reliable tech news and opinion sources. It's still very early
but who would you recommend as a source?

------
leereeves
I like the design, but why do you need to be able to create Tweets for your
users and follow new people?

I stopped when I saw that.

